# Auto feeding an LDG



## dhansen (Jan 4, 2014)

I have been searching for ways to keep food available for my LDG that the goats can't get to.  Unfortunately, whatever my dog can get into, the goats manage to get into also.  I read that a horizontal opening vs a vertical opening is better.  Are any of you using anything that might work for me?  My dog will protect her food from any of the thief goats, since they love her food.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 7, 2014)

The only things I found that would keep my goats out is to crack an egg in the food and mix it around very well. (raw eggs are not good for a long time because it depletes something in the dogs system)  And mixing bacon grease with hot water and pouring it all over the food.  Then the chickens found it.  He would protect his food as long as he was eating but once he walked away there was a free-for-all.


----------



## denimeggs (Jan 22, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet, but I've been brainstorming. First you need a fenced off area to keep the food in ~4x5 ft. Then you need to make the entrance with one of the auto-lock pet doors that people have for their house that unlocks only when the collar wearer approaches. And however many collars as you have LGDs. 
We have a problem in that the goats come running when we appear, so the competition for food is fierce. I think that if the food was just there (with no people) and inaccessible, then the goats would lose interest, and the dog(s) could just come and go without getting rushed as they tried to go through the pet door.


----------

